# a few pics of some of my fish



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Just thought I would share my addiction poop machines AKA Panaque

These are just some of many. All the pics are fairly recent.
L-330

L-330

L-418 aka Panaque titan 

L-418 aka Panaque titan 

Newest addictions Group of L-27s aka Panaque cf. armbrusteri`araguaia`


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

love your plecos you can tell they are good quality. I love te light green with the orange eye colour scheme


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shark said:


> love your plecos you can tell they are good quality. I love te light green with the orange eye colour scheme


Thanks Bro


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

very nice plecs


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice....now I want some watermelon.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

those 27s are gorgeous!! cant wait to see them when they get larger.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

beautiful! What do you feed those guys?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> beautiful! What do you feed those guys?


Thank you 

I feed them every otherday

This is what they get rotated on a regular but green peas, carrots, turnips and wood makes up most of their diet. I don't use store bought fish foods. Ive been looking for some that sound good so I'm going to try some veggie sticks with added calcium from kenfish.com but it's taking forever to get here.

Green peas shell on 
Carrots
Turnips 
Squash of all types 
Sweet potato skin on
Watermelon shell and some flesh
Coconut shell and flesh shells also adds a lot of tannins to the water 
Fresh figs
Dandelion greens
Endive
Snow peas
Sugar snap peas 
Alf alfa sprouts
Grape fruit 
Orange
Clementines 
Dates
Peaches
Pears
Chinese broccoli 
Buck choy
Parsnip
Radish
And some others I just can't think of. If I see something at the grocery store that looks good I buy it for them and myself lol


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

ur plecs eat better than i do!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

fishopolis said:


> ur plecs eat better than i do!


LOL

I think the same when I'm feeding them


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

nice looking plecos! panaques are by far my favorites. Right now I only have one and im guessing he's the standard l191? lol

Not like i can ever get a picture of him inside the tank. all the best


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Dis said:


> nice looking plecos! panaques are by far my favorites. Right now I only have one and im guessing he's the standard l191? lol
> 
> Not like i can ever get a picture of him inside the tank. all the best


Thank you

I'm addicted to Panaque they are amazing fish. From their odd diet to the way they change in appearance with age.

I have to get some pics of the others


----------

